# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  my test cypionate log

## Hunter-S-Thompson

ok here we go, im 5/11, 22, starting weight 180, working out for 3 years now. ive been cutting up for a while now so id say im at around 12/13%bf i can see my top 4 abs good. im on test cyp shot monday morning and thursday night dosed at 300mg/ml so 600 mg a week. i started march 5th so tomorrow morning will be my 4th shot. nothing notworthy going on yet besides labido being up. ive been shooting for 4-5000 k calories mostly closer to 5000, i might decide to go with more once the test really kicks in depending on my appetite, im an ex fata$$ so trust me i love to eat. 

workout:

Sunday chest and abs 
warmup 2 sets of push ups 18 reps each
dumbell flat bench press 4 sets 
dumbell incline bench 4 sets
barbell decline bench 4 sets
dumbell incline flys 4 sets

hanging leg raises 3 sets
crunches 3 sets
sit ups 3 sets

Monday back

warmup on lat pull down 2 sets
lat pull downs (or pull ups i switch frequently) 4 sets
close grip lat pull downs 3 sets
deadlifts 4 sets
bent over dumbell rows 3 sets
seated cable rows 3 sets
hyperextentions 3 sets

Tuesday legs

warmup 2 sets of squats
squats 4 sets
leg raises 3 sets
leg curls 3 sets
calf raises 4 sets (on machine)
leg press (whenever i can handle it if i dont blast my quads too much from squatting) 2-3 sets

Wednesday off (cardio) 
20-30 mins low intensity either on treadmill or elliptical

Thursday shoulders and abs

warmup 2 sets of dumbell press 
dumbell press 4 sets
lateral raises 3 sets
front deltoid raises 3 sets
rear deltoid raises 3 sets
shrugs 3 sets

crunch machine 3 sets
sit up machine with weights 3 sets
hanging leg raises 3 sets

Friday biceps and triceps

warmup 2 sets of dumbell curls
dumbell curls 3 sets
seated incline dumbell curls 3 sets
barbell curls 3 sets
hammer curls 3 sets
wrist curls 4 sets

warmup tri's with 2 sets of dips (can do 16 then 14 usually)
then 3 more sets of dips
tricep extensions 3 sets
nosebreakers/skullcrushers 3 sets
kickbacks 3 sets 

Saturday off (cardio)

20/30 mins low intensity elliptical or treadmill

i do pyramid sets so ill start off with a weight i can do 10/12 reps with and work my way down. ill prob end up posting my diet at some point and post some before pics but give me a break here, ive been typing for a half hour... im open to suggestions, any questions just let me know! ill try to keep this log as detailed as possible.

----------


## number twelve

hey bro we are the same age doing the same stuff. how are you liking it so far. my cyp is dosed the same i wonder if we are using the same kind...

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

> hey bro we are the same age doing the same stuff. how are you liking it so far. my cyp is dosed the same i wonder if we are using the same kind...


I'm not really noticing anything different as of yet the anticipation is killing me tho.. I'm only a week and a half in so I guess I just have to be patient. that's cool tho ur on the same dosage etc... who knows I wouldn't be suprised if it's by the same ugl from what I gather test cyp dosed at 300 is on the rare side.. too bad we can't post ugl names.. I have a (kind of blurry) pic of my cyp in the "post your steroid pics" subforum check it out mayb u can tell if it's the same stuff or not

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

forgot to mention my pct is nolva 20/20/20/20 and clomid 100 first 2 days then 50/50/25 I also have arimidex probably will use it on cycle if I see any bloat/estrogen related sides otherwise I'll throw it in pct if I feel I need it. I'll also be using clen in pct to cut up a little, never used it before so hopefully I'll like the results. btw this is my first cycle and will be on for 12 weeks. I'll be doing more cardio then previously mentioned I just don't have a steady schedule for cardio it depends on how beat I am from work (I'm a mechanic) so that in itself can be quite a workout on busy days.once it gets a little warmer out I'll be riding my bike for cardio on occasion, I usually go for looong rides like a few hours each time but while on cycle I think it'll break down too much muscle so I'll keep it down some. oh and I drink close to 2 gallons of water daily, I drink nothing else except raw milk on occasion (and alcohol but trying to avoid that for now)

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

before pics

----------


## stpete

Looks good man. Get that diet down and start eating like a horse. And i'd stay away from the alcohol.
Good luck man.

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

thanks... yea I know the alcohol that's killing me but I'm haven't touched it I've even been to a few parties and people keep asking me why I'm not drinking... it's pretty hard to come up with things to say to a house full of drunkards egging you on to drink as to why you have to pass on the fun. oh well it's just a few month right! :/ and yea, eatin like a horse I'd say is an understatement heh... keepin those cals uuppp

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

good news: did legs today, ripped it up on the squats holy $hit! strength was way up today, cant really be the test that much yet, it must be all the food ive been eating. usually my last of 4 sets of squats will be 275x6/7 but threw in 275 for the 3rd set today and did 8 with ease then went to the 4th set of 295x7... i always do squats first too but today i had to do them last b/c the squat rack was taken all day (yea theres only 1 in my gym what a bunch of crap) so the upped weight and reps come AFTER i already fatigued my legs from curls and extentions and calf raises so imagine if i did them first when i was nice and fresh  :Smilie:  .... overall awsome workout.. 

bad news: its st patricks day, no im not irish, but all my friends are drunks, and so am i for that matter. but goddammit gotta stay away from the booze... tonight ill be attempting the near impossible... going bar hopping on a night where everyone is celebrating a holiday by drinking there a$$es off, and there ill be, telling excuse after excuse as to why i cant drink even one beer. ugh... wish me luck.

----------


## number twelve

dude dont u feel like shit after drinking? its not even a consideration for me. esp on gear...

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

well.. the next day i regret it haha but for the night im drinking id say i feel pretty good... im def not considering it while on my gear tho, just saying itll be hard to come up with reasons as to why im the only one not drinking, youd understand a little better if you knew the group of screwups i hang out with... its not that it will be (that) hard to pass up drinking tho.

----------


## kifenehma3ak

good luck man

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

> good luck man


thanks man... so today was my fifth injection, did it in my right glute... man was my left glute sore for the past few days. nothing unbearable but it was a bi*ch sittin down. it wasnt bruised or anything like that though.

yesterday, no gym, but went on a 45 min bike ride, then took a 15 min break and ate a biochem sports raw greens and whey bar (taste like craaaap but theyve got spirulina, chlorella brown rice germ, spinach leaf, broccoli, carrot, berry juice, beet juice, green tea, milk thistle, grape seed and skin extract, parsley leaf, billbery extract, pea powder, quinoa, apple fiber, alfalfa grass juice powder, barley juice powder, wheat grass juice powder along with whey in it and its almost all organic and non-GMO so its worth the sh*tty taste) and then rode back home another 45 mins... aaah nice workout

i decided to switch shoulder/abs day to thursday and arms on friday b/c my shoulders have been too sore to rip up my chest workout on sunday. so today i did shoulders and abs... nice strength increase, still probably coming from the extra food, but regardless i was a fu*king monster today. my lifts were up and i was taking barely ANY time at all between sets, i basically supersetted shoulders and abs non stop. i had so much energy i didnt want to leave the gym i felt like i could do so much more. great workout today

sides... NONE whooo

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

by the way guys take a look at my pics if anyone can help me out id like a bf estimate... i cut before i went on cycle, still got a little bit of a spare tire, got a small gut and theres fat on my sides too (hate it) but i can see my top 4abs and besides my midsection i have almost no fat anywhere else... bf estimates anyone?

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

im starting to notice besides my strength slowly rising, i really dont feel like leaving the gym when im there... i posted my workout routine in my first post and im following it, but doing a lot more sets than i usually would, and a lot quicker... no matter how quick im running around trying to work up a sweat, i just want more! its a pretty good feeling, i still dont think the test has kicked in at all yet though, its only been 2 weeks so idk whats goin on with my strength/recovery time, but i like it i gotta say... so far sides/complaints... none!

someone.. anyone.. BF estimate?

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

strength still slowly on the rise, so is recovery time, nothing else to report, 6th shot tomorrow morning.... cant wait

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

back day today, strength and recovery time still on the rise, i was in the gym for 1 1/2 hrs and still had so much energy when i left... ill post what i ate today ill try to be detailed macro breakdown and calorie wise, just to give you guys an idea of what ive been eating, (for whoever reads this crap anyway, no one seems to be responding) 

this is my everyday diet (not EXACTLY the same everyday, but this is my typical bulkin diet)

645am 
6 whole eggs, 2 servings organic oatmeal (occ some various fruits)
P 53 F 27 C 76

930am
protein bar (i make my own.. none of those crap filled processed sugar bars)
P 40 F 12 C 55

1215pm
6 more whole eggs, 2 slices 100% whole wheat toast
P 46 F 27 C 40

315pm (pre workout)
chicken, steak or tuna with 1 - 1 1/2 cups brown rice
P 55 F 12 C 45

415pm workout


545ish pm
PWO
50g whey 100g dextrose

700pm
chicken, steak, or tuna, some green veggies, and either brown rice, organic whole wheat cereal or organic oatmeal
P 55 F 12 C 40

1000pm before bed
1 slice whole wheat bread with 2 tbsp organic natty PB
and some chicken, steak, or tuna 
P 50 F 22 C 18

total 
Protein 349 1396
Fat 112 1008
Carbs 374 1496 

total 3900 cals 

this varies also, i sometimes go up to 5000 cals it all depends on how hungry i am, i listen to my body, its the best way to judge. your body knows best. plus i work as a mechanic so sometimes were extremely busy and im busting my a$$ all day, burning god knows how many cals, and other days were slow and i do almost nothing, so i factor that in also. i dont believe all the garbage about egg yolks being bad for you, its dietary cholesterol it has nothing to do with your levels in your body. i eat a carton a day and dont take the yolks out, my daily fat intake is higher than most because of it. the yolk contains half the protein in the egg, and its also rich in vitamins and minerals, when you take the yolk out your basically telling mother nature she doesnt know what shes doing and the food that was put here for us is wrong. thats just my view, lots of people like taking yolks out, to each his own... but dont come say to me my diet is crap, ive read lots of books and spent countless hours researching nutrition, my family considers me a health freak b/c all i do is read about proper diet and nutrition and the role of vitamins and minerals, etc. i also dont believe that you need to seperate carbs and fat, we evolved on a mixed diet, most of the food that we didnt process/produce in factories is mixed with protein, carbs and fat anyway... these are just my views all im saying is dont try to flame my diet, i do just fine cutting/bulking and this works for me. the only problem i ever have is when i get a case of the ol' munchies (not gonna mention how this happens but put 2 and 2 together) and sometimes ill end up overeating. im not too concerned about it anyway, keeps my metabolism up to speed and my body guessing, which is good. if i gain a few extra, no biggie, small price to pay to have a little fun and enjoy my life.

is anyone actually reading this? lol

----------


## Darksyde

i just read it, ok not the long parts, and rather than my standard cynical comment i will say its a nice change to see someone who's wheels look more worked out than their upper body.

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

> i just read it, ok not the long parts, and rather than my standard cynical comment i will say its a nice change to see someone who's wheels look more worked out than their upper body.


hah thanks... I attribute my legs being my strongpoint because of my dedication to squatting.. no matter how tired I am, no matter any variable you can throw at me, i'm gonna squat. started the first day I stepped foot in a gym. I ride my bike a lot too, so having disproportionatly strong wheels to power my bike trips isn't such a bad thing...

----------


## Emondo

hey jus found your log now, em roughly 12/13% cant be sure. I'm starting the same 1st cycle soon as i can, was debating whether 2 do 500 or 600 mgs/wk? are u noticing any sides yet? from what i hear it takes ages to kick in @ 500/wk how are you finding the injections?

----------


## Emondo

oh an good work so far i find it impossible to stay eating all the time

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

thanks... if I were you I would go with 500mg a week 250mg shot every 3.5 days. the only reason I'm doing 600 is b/c my test is dosed at 300mg per ml so I figured it'd b easier to do 1 mg per shot... I realized after my first shot that all I had to do to make it 500 a week was shoot 3/4 of a mg, but too late now lol... I haven't had any sides yet at all, but regardless 500 a week is plenty for your first time IMO, some ppl go even lower and still see dramatic results... going to 600 won't make the test kick in faster anyway, it takes a while b/c of the cypionate ester that the testosterone is attached to, not how much you shoot... good luck bro... and shove that food down! eat train sleep... and eat some more

----------


## Emondo

cheers and i no exactly how u feel bout not drinking... i'm irish so all my friends drink all the time and its major effort coming up with excuses! i just say i'm saving me money.. which i am really for juice lol has your weight gone up much yet?

----------


## nonotone

----

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

> Good that you are thinking independently, making your own assessments from the literature you read instead of accepting everything blindly without seeing the connections  Diet is not that bad, but you are addressing yourself on what points it differs from the common opinion in bodybuilding on what works best, then again - if you start to not be happy with the results you are getting, you know exactly what two things change up.
> 
> Good luck with your cycle man, hope all goes well for you - will be following your log


thanks man im following yours too as you probably know lol... hope your enjoying yourself... i addressed my few opposing views of diet only because i read every sticky as well as many other posts in the diet forum, when it comes to diet/nutrition i read EVERYTHING i find lol, ive been to millions of diff sites... just to get all the info i possibly can and all the different views/sides of things... everyone around here seems to agree with all those suggestions in the stickys from the diet section for the most part, but i dont. not gonna go into detail as to why, but yea, i can always change things down the road if need be, this works for me though. 


as far as updates... hmmmm... labido on the rise... well thats an understatement... labido is fu*king rediculous... a girl started up a convo with me today at work, just a little small talk, and a minute afterwords i saw her looking at me, i look back and she gives me this smile, like a "your cute" kinda smile...... this weird feeling started running through my body, and i wanted to just rip her clothes off right there and f*ck her on my managers desk.... i had to walk away, quick, before my hard on got any worse... holy $hit i cant even describe that feeling.. 

strength, recovery time on the rise, think i might be a little bloated, nothing intolerable

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

> cheers and i no exactly how u feel bout not drinking... i'm irish so all my friends drink all the time and its major effort coming up with excuses! i just say i'm saving me money.. which i am really for juice lol has your weight gone up much yet?


i was starting to think i was the only one having trouble with not drinking haha..... my weight has def gone up, im kinda nervous to get on the scale, i hate the scale... if i dont see something i like when i get on it, im pissed off for the rest of the day... i figured im gonna judge from the mirror for now, and after the cycle ill get on that dreadful scale...

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

haven't been online for a few days I had to move so I've been pretty busy... strength has been going up steady, and friends starting to comment that I'm lookin bigger  :Smilie:  I don't see too too much yet, my shirts feel tighter in the chest area tho... I'll update later today after the gym

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

working out on 5 hrs of sleep isnt fun... what a crappy workout, i felt like $hit all day, desperatly need sleep... strength still was way up in the gym though, i just had to drag myself there... lots of needed rest on the way (i hope)

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

cant stop thinking about lifting... all day at work all i do is count down the hours until i can hit up the gym... anyway, workout was good today, labido still up, strength still up, usual stuff... got a weird ass pimple on my arm never had one on my arm before its kinda funny actually.. besides that everything goin well.

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

oh and i did 8th injection today, dropped the dose from 600 a week to 500 a week, i measured my test and it was a few shots short so i want to be able to finish 12 weeks.

----------


## marseea1

I'm enjoying following your progress. Keep us updated!

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

> I'm enjoying following your progress. Keep us updated!


thanks dude will do...

yesterday had to be the best day yet in the gym... nothing much else to report on except how strong i was... new PRs on every workout i did... it was like nothing too, i could have kept it up all night it felt like... i feel like an animal at the gym, i hope no ones watching me when i do things like tricep pressdowns and do the whole stack of weights haha theyre probably thinking "that guys def on drugs" ....well i am so they wouldnt be too far off anyway lol... this $hits def kickin in pretty good now

----------


## Darksyde

remember not to go too crazy, your tendons and ligaments can only stand up to so much. i know that feeling like you are all powerful and throwing weights around like never before, but keep your head!
good work so far man!

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

> remember not to go too crazy, your tendons and ligaments can only stand up to so much. i know that feeling like you are all powerful and throwing weights around like never before, but keep your head!
> good work so far man!


haha true true maybe i should be a little more careful... the last thing i need is to get injured...

ah what a workout today. did chest and abs, last week for incline/flat DB presses i ended with the 75's for 5/6 reps, this week i did the 80's for 7 reps on both incline and flat... 10 pds in a week aint too bad id say... time to go eat lots and lots of chicken and rice

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

well slightly off topic here but I was just informed I might lose my job as a mechanic b/c of my $hitty driving record b/c my dealership changed insurance companys to save money, and of course they don't wanna insure me. hopefully it'll get straightened out, or at least not happen till after my cycle. otherwise I'm screwed with buying all the food I've been eating... god dammit

----------


## anabolictonic

keep us posted people are reading even if they dont respond.

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

> keep us posted people are reading even if they dont respond.


will do will do, i hope ppl are reading and im not wasting my time lol... eh even so i can always look back at this after im done with my cycle as a reference so its all good

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

> will do will do, i hope ppl are reading and im not wasting my time lol... eh even so i can always look back at this after im done with my cycle as a reference so its all good


I've been following bro...good work so far and keep it it up!

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

> I've been following bro...good work so far and keep it it up!


thanks man def will

another awsome workout, strength up, recovery up, you know the usual... legs tomorrow... fukk squats aaahh not really my fav :/

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

got no sleep last night, schedule has been off due to moving, and my new room has no door so i have to build a wall/doorway, been taking a while since i work for 9 hrs 6 days a week, then go to the gym... so i got about 5 1/2 hrs of sleep last night, still feel $hitty right now, but regardless, awsome workout... everything still going well.

i def need to find a new fukking gym i cant even work out anymore at mine its so crowded and not to mention theres not nearly enough free weights.

sides: got 2 pimples on my inner thigh, and one on my ass  :Tear:  not really too suprised, id say im pretty acne prone, never had acne, but always had problems with zits poppin up, so its to be expected

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

aaah a nice 8 hrs of sleep really makes a difference, i need to make sure those 5 1/2 hr nights come to an end

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

no workout today, just did some cardio

next week im switching up my workout days a bit, ive def been seeing good results, but i wanna spread out my deadlift/squat days more, so my new split will be:

Day 1: Chest/abs 
Day 2: Back 
Day 3: Off (cardio)
Day 4: Shoulders/abs 
Day 5: Legs 
Day 6: Arms/abs 
Day 7: Off (cardio)

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

good workout today, shoulders and abs, nothing new really... i just pulled out my vial to inject, and my test crashed.... AGAIN. this is the second time now, apparently cyp is notorious for this, but come on its getting rediculous now.. im gonna have to wait a while to inject cause i gotta heat up my vial again, which means i gotta wait for wandering eyes to vacate my goddamn kitchen... ugh

----------


## jkproperties

Looks good.

shitty thing about the job.

Are you seeing any gains on weight?

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

> Looks good.
> 
> shitty thing about the job.
> 
> Are you seeing any gains on weight?


yea im up a good amount of weight i havent been on the scale so i dont know exactly...

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

today at work i busted my ass all day, so by the time i got to the gym i was exhausted and my workout suffered because of it... nothing major, i still did ALMOST the same as last week for bi's and tri's but i had to work pretty damn hard to do it... next time i work that hard at work im gonna have to eat a HUGE meal pre workout for some extra energy

----------


## jkproperties

Just keep at it.
It will pay off.

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

> Just keep at it.
> It will pay off.


thanks, ill keep at it i dont plan on slackin anytime soon

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

couldnt go to the gym easter sunday, so had to do chest today... i HATE doing chest on mondays, the whole fukking gym is doing chest its impossible to do a decent workout. anyway, my strength was DOWN from last week, im so fukking pissed right now. im almost positive its because usually i do chest on sundays right when i wake up, so i dont have to do it right after work, so i guess i had less energy/strength because of it. 

well i guess i might be slightly exaggerating, my strength was ALMOST the same, maybe worse by a hair, but i guess the main thing is i usually feel great on chest day and have all the energy in the world... guess i cant expect to have that after 8 hrs of manual labor... fukk my job its dragging me down and hindering my gains. 

also started using some palmers cream made for stretch marks, already have a few from years ago so def not looking for any more, hopefully itll keep any more from showing up

sides= none

----------


## Darksyde

being weaker after a long day of work is definately normal. if i dont train right after breakfast like i normally do i have no idea where my lifts will be.

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

> being weaker after a long day of work is definately normal. if i dont train right after breakfast like i normally do i have no idea where my lifts will be.


yea true true, its just frustrating walking into the gym all pumped up and ready trying to beat last weeks workout and instead barely being able to keep up with last weeks #'s, but oh well i guess ill see where im at when i get back in there for chest on sunday

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

ah good workout today, strength still on the rise, deadlifts went up the most, and i felt absolutely great in the gym. 

sides... NONE!!

----------


## Knockout_Power

> ah good workout today, strength still on the rise, deadlifts went up the most, and i felt absolutely great in the gym. 
> 
> sides... NONE!!


good to hear. This is why I have so far only done single compound cycles. Ive seen no sides on my 2 cyp cycles. Hopefully your Cyp is in good order and you will be happy with your gains.

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

> good to hear. This is why I have so far only done single compound cycles. Ive seen no sides on my 2 cyp cycles. Hopefully your Cyp is in good order and you will be happy with your gains.


so far im def happy with my gains, cant wait for more! im really trying to be strict with my diet (i always try to anyway) but im 100% focused on this cycle. i really dont think about much else throughout the day besides it lol. cant wait for shoulders/abs tomorrow...

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

currently awake at almost 1 in the morning and i gotta be up in about 5 hours... i cant sleep ugh.. i tried melatonan its not not working

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

what a shitty day today... good thing it was slow at work b/c i wouldnt have been able to do shit otherwise. but i got almost no sleep last night, i actually tried to go2 sleep earlier than usual, boy did that backfire... my mind wouldnt stop racing all night. workout def suffered from it. strength wasnt that bad or anything, just had almost no energy and dragged my ass the whole day... thank fukking god im home. everything else going well.

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

well, my dissapointing bi/tri day last week was completely made up for today. its amazing what proper sleep, and not busting my ass all day at work before the gym can do... had tons of energy, and plenty of strength to go with it... good day

----------


## Lightsout2184

keep it up.

----------


## Darksyde

where are you at now opuck, week 6? the fun is just beginning  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

> where are you at now opuck, week 6? the fun is just beginning


yup yup in the middle of week 6 right now did my 13th injection last night... and hellllll yea the fun is beginning haha... another awsome day in the gym, i completely ripped apart my legs to the point where i can barely stand up. i must have looked like i shit my pants or something walking out of the gym b/c i couldnt walk even somewhat normal for the first few mins after my workout.... ill def be paying for that tomorrow when i have to bust my ass at work. (saturday is ALWAYS busy no matter what, worst day of the week) i dont know if ill even be able to bend my legs tomorrow... so worth it though

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

> keep it up.


thanks dude, keepin at it!

----------


## lovex

good log...........
how much gained until now....
keep good throught PCT

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

> good log...........
> how much gained until now....
> keep good throught PCT


thanks, yea im gonna keep posting through pct no prob... so far the scale says im up 27 pounds haha im def carrying some water so that accounts for some of those, we'll see once i shed the water off later on how many pounds ive gained

----------


## lovex

> thanks, yea im gonna keep posting through pct no prob... so far the scale says im up 27 pounds haha im def carrying some water so that accounts for some of those, we'll see once i shed the water off later on how many pounds ive gained


27 pounds in 5~6 weeks is really super ....
which week did test kicked in.....
good luck bro

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

> 27 pounds in 5~6 weeks is really super ....
> which week did test kicked in.....
> good luck bro


well I started feeling the increased libido by probably the 4th or 5th day into the cycle, i'd say at week 4 is when it started to kick in, had some strength gains before then but I account that for the extra food I'm eating

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

strength up today, good workout... been slackin a little with the cardio, i work manual labor anyway so i usually work up a sweat a few times in a day anyway, but hopped on the elliptical for 20 mins, felt good...

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

not gonna lie, i miiiight have popped a few ephedrine pills before the gym haha but hooooly shit did it pay off... was sweating a bit more then normal, but i was beyond beastly today, strength waaaaay up, had so much energy it was rediculous.... great day

----------


## Lightsout2184

keep posting bro im following u

----------


## Monstruoso

me too...

im on my 2nd week of my 400mg/week test cyp cycle... and so far only libido up...

keep posting mate.. cheers

----------


## SSGBlack

definately a good read, keep it up!

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

thanks for the encouragement guys, everything still goin great!

----------


## Darksyde

27 pounds? that is pretty amazing broski. keep it up and keep your calories clean, it will make a huge difference in the end.

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

> 27 pounds? that is pretty amazing broski. keep it up and keep your calories clean, it will make a huge difference in the end.


yea i know thanks man, its pretty awsome... im really happy so far with the way things are going... i mean im sure of it that all of the 27 pounds isnt muscle (itd be nice) but ive made some MAJOR improvements thus far so whatever ive gained is ok with me... just hope the gains keep on comin!

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

oh yea and no workout today, i actually was bummed that i wasnt going to the gym haha... i really wanted to hit up some cardio even tho i had no weight lifting to do, but im in the middle of building a wall and door for my new room at my new house... ive really been slackin with it so i dedicated some time to that instead... ill make up for the lost cardio tomorrow...

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

shoulders and abs today, strength was the same as last week  :Icon Pissedoff:  oh well... everything else still ok, if i start seeing my strength isnt going up anymore then im gonna up my calories some to keep up the gains...

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

legs went well today, for some reason i always have an easy time training legs, not that i take it easy on them or anything, but i always progress with my legs, a lot of times even while im cutting... cant complain about this, but itd be nice to have a different strong point, like say chest or shoulders (i think my chest is lacking the most  :Tear: ) but anyway, strength up today, still no sides... my bottle of test is so fukking stubborn i have to heat it up b/c its crashed every time i inject now, pretty annoying... so 15th injection coming in about 5 minutes...

----------


## awsomenator

following your cycle, i'm a novice training four years reached my natural plateau. am interested in your cycle how are you running the nolva every week? pls remember when explaining i am a novice  :Aajack:

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

> following your cycle, i'm a novice training four years reached my natural plateau. am interested in your cycle how are you running the nolva every week? pls remember when explaining i am a novice


thanks 4 following, i'm not running nolva on cycle I have it and clomid for PCT

----------


## Darksyde

whats your chest routine look like man? if you want i can try and help you with it, i have had pretty good success with my routines over the years.

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

> whats your chest routine look like man? if you want i can try and help you with it, i have had pretty good success with my routines over the years.


i posted my whole workout routine in the beginning of the log, but i changed up chest a little bit to see what would happen, so far doing decent but still plenty room for improvement...

warm up 2 sets of pushups 15-18 reps

incline DB press something like 9,7,6,6 (reps)
flat DB press same 9,7,6,6
hammer strength machine 8,7,7
incline DB pec flys 12,11,10,10

let me have it darksyde, any advice greatly appreciated

----------


## Darksyde

well i pretty much subscribe to dorian yates philosophy on how he does it, where its all about intensity, i use maybe a bit more volume. you should work up to a max set where you give it all you got, and the sets before that one are doing work but you dont need to go to complete failure. and its all about perfect form all the time. i could try and explain it but just watch the first part of this vid someone just posted in gen chat 

http://www.guba.com/watch/3000120608...cbebf7d11c0900

note his first exercise. he puts 155 on the bar, does it 8 or 10 times, perfect form warming up his muscles. then he goes 245, still warming up (obviously we are not as strong as these guys), perfect form but he only does like 8 reps. then on to 335, i think he does 6 reps on this. none of these sets are all out to failure, but the muscle is still getting work done and reinforcing the perfect form so when he gets to that all or nothing set, 415 i believe, he pushes it to the point where he is failing, where you cant even feel your muscles anymore, but he stays in form as he conditions himself that way all the time so its pretty much automatic. also note that a spotter is crucial for that last set. i think he gets 5 reps pretty much by himself and another with a spot. also note how he is always in control of the weight, not necessarily going super slow but always owning the bar.

for us mere mortals the intervals are much tighter. for instance, take a barbell flat press. for me, i start with 135, do it about 10-12 times. i actually do this twice because i like a lot of warm up on my shoulders before i really get started. then i go 225x8, 275x6, then i either put 295 or 315 on there (depends where i am at at the time) and shoot for 5-7 reps. this is when i am not on gear, when i was on test i was getting up to 365 for 5-7.

so its all about learning where your weights are and how to set yourself up to prime up to that last set. your sets may go 135, 185, 205, 225 or something like that. its not about how much weight you are lifting, its about how you are lifting that weight. over time you get a feel for it.

and then do the same thing for your next exercise (low incline dumbell press for me). then a few flys maybe and your done!

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

whoops

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

> well i pretty much subscribe to dorian yates philosophy on how he does it, where its all about intensity, i use maybe a bit more volume. you should work up to a max set where you give it all you got, and the sets before that one are doing work but you dont need to go to complete failure. and its all about perfect form all the time. i could try and explain it but just watch the first part of this vid someone just posted in gen chat 
> 
> http://www.guba.com/watch/3000120608...cbebf7d11c0900
> 
> note his first exercise. he puts 155 on the bar, does it 8 or 10 times, perfect form warming up his muscles. then he goes 245, still warming up (obviously we are not as strong as these guys), perfect form but he only does like 8 reps. then on to 335, i think he does 6 reps on this. none of these sets are all out to failure, but the muscle is still getting work done and reinforcing the perfect form so when he gets to that all or nothing set, 415 i believe, he pushes it to the point where he is failing, where you cant even feel your muscles anymore, but he stays in form as he conditions himself that way all the time so its pretty much automatic. also note that a spotter is crucial for that last set. i think he gets 5 reps pretty much by himself and another with a spot. also note how he is always in control of the weight, not necessarily going super slow but always owning the bar.
> 
> for us mere mortals the intervals are much tighter. for instance, take a barbell flat press. for me, i start with 135, do it about 10-12 times. i actually do this twice because i like a lot of warm up on my shoulders before i really get started. then i go 225x8, 275x6, then i either put 295 or 315 on there (depends where i am at at the time) and shoot for 5-7 reps. this is when i am not on gear, when i was on test i was getting up to 365 for 5-7.
> 
> so its all about learning where your weights are and how to set yourself up to prime up to that last set. your sets may go 135, 185, 205, 225 or something like that. its not about how much weight you are lifting, its about how you are lifting that weight. over time you get a feel for it.
> ...


well i guess im gonna have to try this then, cant hurt any... ive always done more sets then that for chest, and i always feared i was overtraining b/c chest for me is the last to progress, so i guess its time to cut down on the sets and try this out, see what happens... thanks for the info, ill see how it goes for a few weeks and let u know when im benchin 600 haha

----------


## Darksyde

yea man, but again that is just how i like to do it, and there are always more than one way to skin a cat. if you look at vids of how ronnie coleman trains it is pretty much the polar opposite of yates, high volume high reps with kind of crappy form sometimes where he doesnt go all the way down or up. so whos to say what is best? but the yates method works for me and i think helps prevent over use injuries that occur over years of doing this shit.

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

very true on the injury thing, and trust me i know all too much about all the conflicting workout info out there lol, all you see is "do this", no dont do that do this, blah blah... 

regardless i always change things up a bit after a while to see where itll get me, and i did just recently change up my chest routine, and the #'s are going up but who knows how much of that is because of the gear... one thing i didnt change tho is the intensity of the sets, i always go to failure especially on chest, so i think itll be a good turn around to try not to go to failure till the last set... maybe thats what ive needed *fingers crossed*

----------


## Darksyde

i usually get close to failure on the 2nd to last set myself, like one or two more reps would be failure. but ive done this progressive overload type thing for so long i know exactly where i am at with each set and rep, and i just save that last rep on the 2nd to last set and keep that little extra gas in the tank for the last killer set.

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

> i usually get close to failure on the 2nd to last set myself, like one or two more reps would be failure. but ive done this progressive overload type thing for so long i know exactly where i am at with each set and rep, and i just save that last rep on the 2nd to last set and keep that little extra gas in the tank for the last killer set.


sounds good man, got chest comin up tomorrow so cant wait to start tryin this out

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

so i tried out the chest routine today, not bad i gotta say, to early to tell how good ill do with this routine obviously, but feelin nice and pumped.

----------


## marseea1

What week exactly did your test kick in?
and is it something that you just wake up and feel?
Do your balls always shrink up while on test?
I am 28 days in as of today. injection 9 is tomorrow for me. 
and i really feel no different

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

> What week exactly did your test kick in?
> and is it something that you just wake up and feel?
> Do your balls always shrink up while on test?
> I am 28 days in as of today. injection 9 is tomorrow for me. 
> and i really feel no different


it's more gradual really I don't think you'll just wake up and feel it, and your about 4 weeks in so it should start up sometime very soon... I'm just sta rting week 8 and my balls don't look any smaller so I don't think that's a good indication

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

strength still the same as last week on back today, im gonna throw in another meal starting today so hopefully itll help me continue to gain

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

well i think adding in an extra meal was a pretty good idea, strength up today, not a HUGE difference, but a great workout none the less... tons of energy too. im eating prob 5000-5500 cals a day now, maybe even a little more... ah i love it. im being a lot more strict with cardio now, i was skipping it for a while in the beginning of the cycle, but keepin it steady now 3 times a week 20/30 mins. leg day tomorrow, fukking squats... dont make me think about it :Frown:  tomorrow 17th inject, im gonna be starting a new bottle from a different UGL, hope its legit stuff

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

ass is a little soar from my new gear... fukkin mexi crap lol.. oh well im 95% sure its legit, so f it no big deal... strength on the rise again, so glad i added in another meal, working wonders

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

today was one of those stressfull bust my ass for 8 hours at work days, and all the days that have been like that my workout has suffered from it, well, not today... strength was once again at a new high, in every single excersise i did i was up in weight or did more reps... usually its not EVERY one, and especially after a long days work, but i guess today was an exception... awsome

----------


## Lightsout2184

keep it up buddy looking forward to the after pics

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

> keep it up buddy looking forward to the after pics


yea i wish i had some better before pics but ill be posting up some afters idk if after the cycle or after PCT (maybe after both) but im def higher in BF than before idk if i wanna post them up lol but i will for the sake of everyone following this...

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

chest/abs went well today i was a little tired when i got to the gym but blasted through everything anyway as best i could, i tried cutting the time between sets a little bit more than usual just to test out how much weight i could push with keeping rest times really short and to my suprise it didnt effect the weight i could do so i was really happy about that.

----------


## JohnThePhoenix

your gettin off the chain bro..keep hittin it hard. 

p.s. im about a 300 lb samoan can i be your attorney? lmao (fear and loathing)

----------


## Monstruoso

shit now that you're saying , i can see...its johnny depp

but i always thought it was steve-o 
hahah

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

> your gettin off the chain bro..keep hittin it hard. 
> 
> p.s. im about a 300 lb samoan can i be your attorney? lmao (fear and loathing)


lol yes, but were gonna have to arm ourselves, through the teeth... anything worth doing, is worth doing right

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

good workout today, i almost feel like the new UGL bottle of cyp that im using is better then the first one, but it might just be in my head... i did back today, couldnt go yesterday (my normal back day) but having an unexpected day of rest really payed off.

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

heres some progress pics, 9 weeks in, im holding water and i know i gained a few pounds of fat, but i dont care ill cut it out later... i gained a decent amount of muscle, and im pretty happy about it. dont be too harsh guys lol

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

and btw those are taken no pump but maybe a tiny bit of flexing but not really, im not too good at posing for pics  :Chairshot:  and i tried to make them at similar stances as the before shots so ppl can get a better idea of the results, i know the before pics suck and i didnt have too many..

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

heres a few more

----------


## Batman360

Wow, great job man! I can definetly see changes. You are overall bigger, but the greatest improvement I see are chest, tris and traps. It's good to see your not worried about fat gain which is good because your not limiting your gains. As long as you know you can get rid of it easily I don't see a problem. Keep going!

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

> Wow, great job man! I can definetly see changes. You are overall bigger, but the greatest improvement I see are chest, tris and traps. It's good to see your not worried about fat gain which is good because your not limiting your gains. As long as you know you can get rid of it easily I don't see a problem. Keep going!


thanks man yea I've been hitting chest real hard cause I needed the most improvement there.. and yea the BF is ok for now, as long as after pct I get it the fukk offmy body haha. I'm glad I didn't lose any vascularity in my arms, they've grown a decent amount but they're still pretty cut up and veiny I love it

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

so i started taking the advice of "eattrainrest" the personal trainer on this board, said to cut down my sets and that i was overtraining, so i did a total of 10 sets for shoulders, 4 for traps, and 6 for abs... good day in the gym nonetheless, but goddammit i was so tempted to do more... ill ride it out though and see if hes right that if i cut down the sets ill see better growth... time will tell

----------


## Darksyde

i can definately see the weight gain man, you look significantly bigger to me at least in your upper body. keep it up!

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

> i can definately see the weight gain man, you look significantly bigger to me at least in your upper body. keep it up!


thanks man I def needed some size in the upper body region so im glad a lot of people are noticing an upper body change.. the most comments from friends/fam have been about my chest, arms and neck (from my traps growing) it's funny cause I only do 4 sets for traps and they look like they grew quite a bit, I guess the whole less is more thing holds some truth

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

19th inject just done, did it in my quad for the first time, im gonna be using prop ED at 75mgs a day for about 2 weeks after my last cyp shot so i only have to wait 3 days to start PCT, so i figured its time to try some different injection spots to get them ready for the prop. 

anyway, workout today went unbelievably well.. strength incredible, huge improvement from last weeks #'s. did legs so hopefully that wont effect how sore my quad will be tomorrow from the injection.

----------


## Lightsout2184

keep it up. i like that prop idea. might try it myself

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

> keep it up. i like that prop idea. might try it myself


yea i posted the idea in the Q&A section before i picked up the prop and a few people said theyve done it with good results so i figured id give it a go. plus im probably gonna do prop for my next cycle so i wanna see if it lives up to its reputation of being a bitch to shoot ED

----------


## Edward88

Damn Man.. great job on the log.. You can really see your gains.. and you detail on it all .. helps fills in the mental gaps i have of it.. thanks.. and keep it up .. you help motivate

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

> Damn Man.. great job on the log.. You can really see your gains.. and you detail on it all .. helps fills in the mental gaps i have of it.. thanks.. and keep it up .. you help motivate


thanks man glad I can help motivate

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

workout fukking sucked today, not enough sleep, was out all night and had to wake up early to eat brunch with my fam for mothers day... thought there would be good food there so i could get some nutrition in me before the gym, of course there was a bunch of crap food and the closest thing to something tolerable was deviled eggs... so i ate like 10 of em and shortly after headed to the gym... ugh no energy, strength was OK but not great, and just felt overall shitty... i really wanna hit chest again i feel like i wasted my workout, but i dont wanna overtrain either... guess ill have to suck it up

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

im gonna switch up my routine again, im tired of working out chest on sunday, i always seem to not get enough sleep saturday night so maybe itll help my progress...

sun back
mon chest abs
tues off
wed legs 
thurs bi's tri's
fri shoulders abs

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

workout was ok today, energy was there strength a little lacking but nothing too bad, about the same as last week. i wish i could get more than 8 hrs of sleep a night, 10 seems to be my sweetspot, i have the most energy and strength by a longshot when i get 10 hrs... i think i need a little more sleep than most people being as im extremely active with my physical job.. or maybe im just a lazy ass and love to sleep.. who knows, but its already hard enough to get 8 let alone more.

----------


## Lightsout2184

> workout was ok today, energy was there strength a little lacking but nothing too bad, about the same as last week. i wish i could get more than 8 hrs of sleep a night, 10 seems to be my sweetspot, i have the most energy and strength by a longshot when i get 10 hrs... i think i need a little more sleep than most people being as im extremely active with my physical job.. or maybe im just a lazy ass and love to sleep.. who knows, but its already hard enough to get 8 let alone more.


yeah i have been the same way. if i get 8 i seem to still be tired

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

> yeah i have been the same way. if i get 8 i seem to still be tired


yea it sucks doesn't it... I already go to sleep at 10 and have basically no life until the weekend (which is crap anyway b/c I work 6 days a week) I don't think I can make it to bed any earlier

----------


## yotafool

what are you weighing now?

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

> what are you weighing now?


not sure, ill get on the scale tomorrow morning (whenever i weigh myself its in the morning before i eat anything) and see where im at


workout wasnt too great today, i dont think i like the whole cutting out some sets because of overtraining idea that a trainer gave me... i def lost strength doing less sets, so fukk that.. back to my norm... was working out well anyway the way i had it, "if its not broken dont fix it"....... so so so true

----------


## wukillabee

> 19th inject just done, did it in my quad for the first time, im gonna be using prop ED at 75mgs a day for about 2 weeks after my last cyp shot so i only have to wait 3 days to start PCT, so i figured its time to try some different injection spots to get them ready for the prop. 
> 
> anyway, workout today went unbelievably well.. strength incredible, huge improvement from last weeks #'s. did legs so hopefully that wont effect how sore my quad will be tomorrow from the injection.


U mean doing the prop after ur last cyp shot during that 2 week window? If so, remember prop is not like ace or suspension, it wont kick in day one. Prop took a solid 12 days to really kick for me at 150mg eod. If this is ur plan id start the prop at least 7 days before your last cyp shot. This way the prop will be live and well into ur system after the last cyp shot. Assuming this is what ur trying to do. Most peeps just run an oral last 4 weeks leading into pct. Like start oral 2 weeks before last cyp shot so ur on those 2 weeks and another 2 weeks after last cyp shot for 4 weeks total and killing that gap of 2 weeks before starting pct. Just my opinion but id think the oral route would do u better. Ur already gonna have test in ur system those 2 weeks leading to pct from the cyp, why mess with it using prop? I would think that would just confuse things. Either way im sure youll get gains.

----------


## Lightsout2184

> U mean doing the prop after ur last cyp shot during that 2 week window? If so, remember prop is not like ace or suspension, it wont kick in day one. Prop took a solid 12 days to really kick for me at 150mg eod. If this is ur plan id start the prop at least 7 days before your last cyp shot. This way the prop will be live and well into ur system after the last cyp shot. Assuming this is what ur trying to do. Most peeps just run an oral last 4 weeks leading into pct. Like start oral 2 weeks before last cyp shot so ur on those 2 weeks and another 2 weeks after last cyp shot for 4 weeks total and killing that gap of 2 weeks before starting pct. Just my opinion but id think the oral route would do u better. Ur already gonna have test in ur system those 2 weeks leading to pct from the cyp, why mess with it using prop? I would think that would just confuse things. Either way im sure youll get gains.


i agree on the test still being in him for the 2 weeks anyway but once Testosterone levels reach supraphysiological levels, switching esters wont matter. test is test at that point

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

> U mean doing the prop after ur last cyp shot during that 2 week window? If so, remember prop is not like ace or suspension, it wont kick in day one. Prop took a solid 12 days to really kick for me at 150mg eod. If this is ur plan id start the prop at least 7 days before your last cyp shot. This way the prop will be live and well into ur system after the last cyp shot. Assuming this is what ur trying to do. Most peeps just run an oral last 4 weeks leading into pct. Like start oral 2 weeks before last cyp shot so ur on those 2 weeks and another 2 weeks after last cyp shot for 4 weeks total and killing that gap of 2 weeks before starting pct. Just my opinion but id think the oral route would do u better. Ur already gonna have test in ur system those 2 weeks leading to pct from the cyp, why mess with it using prop? I would think that would just confuse things. Either way im sure youll get gains.


well see I was originally going to do it that way, but after thinking about it I think your view on it might be right which is what I started to think.. I'd really love to know if since I already have elevated levels, would the prop kick in quicker than usual... either way tho I was thinking the same thing, so I'm gonna cut the cyp out at week 10 instead of 12 (last shot is tonight) and starting tomorrow I'm gonna do prop for 4 weeks 75 ED instead of the last 2 
of my cycle like was originally planning... sound any better?

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

strength sucked again today, all week its been shitty... i really hope next week it improves, we'll see.. 21st inject just done, last one of the cyp, tomorrow im starting prop 75mg ED

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

oh and to "yodafool" i weighed in at 220 this morning, thats up 40 pounds... i know, fvcking rediculous... who knows how much is water and whatnot, but feelin pretty good about that...

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

just did first injection of prop... completely painless... i dont know if thats a good or bad thing, i hope its real.. workout was decent today, hoping everything gets back on track next week

----------


## Monstruoso

mate ur 40 pounds up... that's a lot..

so you're on the 10th week of the cycle...and ull be running for another 4 with prop right ?

keep up the good work mate... i read your thread daily..

cheers

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

> mate ur 40 pounds up... that's a lot..
> 
> so you're on the 10th week of the cycle...and ull be running for another 4 with prop right ?
> 
> keep up the good work mate... i read your thread daily..
> 
> cheers


yup its quite a jump lol, pretty happy about it... and yes, doing prop for another 4 weeks at 75mg ED... everyone talks about it being painfull to shoot, but i havent experienced anything like that yet, so we'll see. and im glad your following!

----------


## Darksyde

40 pounds? holy shite bro. you having any noticable water retention, like at your ankles, or face? that is pretty outstanding regardless.

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

> 40 pounds? holy shite bro. you having any noticable water retention, like at your ankles, or face? that is pretty outstanding regardless.


the only noticeable water retention i can see is in my face, i got the mushroom head syndrome lol i hate it, but its ok as long as i get rid of it as soon as i can when im off cycle, but its well worth it for the muscle gains im having... its not too bad either, no one has said anything about it so im hoping im the only one that can notice it... im very critical of myself so i notice any slight change in body comp... but theres def a little bit in my neck and cheeks that i have to get rid of

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

ahhh finally a good workout... chest and abs today, strength for chest was best ive ever had... i was gonna switch chest and back days around but after i thought about it i forgot id have to do chest on mondays... and FUKK that never again, its like global chest day. 

last night did second prop shot, still no injection pain but HOLY SHIT is my shoulder sore today... and my left glute from 2 days ago. it was the first time i pinned my shoulder so its virgin, but regardless this prop is killing me with the soreness. i think ill pin my pec today, ive realized it helps me a lot to pin a muscle i worked out the same day, not when its sore, but just before that... somehow it helps it not have as much post-injection soreness.

----------


## Lightsout2184

keep working hard bro

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

> keep working hard bro


yup yup no slackin for me...

just pinned my left pec... damn was it hard to get the needle in, forgot to let a little gear slide down the needle for lubrication. being a 22g didnt help too much either though.. still no injection pain

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

good workout again, strength better than last week, about the same as the week before my crappy ass week i had.. pec and shoulder killing me with soreness, i couldnt do pull ups b/c it was stretching my chest too much it hurt like a bitch. ill throw a few #'s out for the readers, why the hell not..

deadlift 
warmup 2 sets 135... then 275 for 12, 285 for 9, 295 for 8, 315 for 6

lat pull down
130 for 12, 145 for 10, 160 for 9 (these hurt my chest like pull ups, but not as bad

bent over barbell rows
145 for 11, 155 for 10, 165 for 9

seated cable rows
150 for 15, 165 for 12, 180 for 9

since i couldnt do pull ups i did some other lat pull down machine dont know what its called, maybe hammer strength iso-lateral.. 
i did 2 45's on each side for 3 sets, 10, 9, 9

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

just did shot of prop in quad, i massaged it for a couple minutes after the shot and pushed it in slower than usual, hopefully thatll help the soreness tomorrow.

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

test prop soreness is fukking unbearable... i dont know how ill be able to do shoulders tomorrow, i can barely stretch my pec because of the soreness, i couldnt sleep any other way then on my back last night b/c i couldnt put pressure on my chest. i cant sleep right on my back, i got such a bad nights sleep. gotta rough it out though...

so after a little thinking, tomorrow im going to start running clen . im going to run it through PCT and about 2 weeks after PCT is over if i feel i need it still. my reasoning for this is first, i have clen, clomid, tamox, and l-dex from lion, and after a whole lot of people complaining about his products, i figured this would be a good way to see if my PCT meds are up to par, if the clen works, the clomid/nolva should as well.

also, ive gained 40 pounds... maybe a bit more. thats plenty IMO lol its wayyyy more then i expected. ive accumulated a little BF i want to get rid of, and i figured while on AAS i wont have to worry as much about muscle loss while dieting and upping the cardio. 

last but not least, summers coming! so any input on these ideas guys is appreciated, ive never run clen before so any suggestions im all ears...

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

ok just took first dose of clen , 50mcg and starting weight is 222.5 dont know bf%

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

i was miserable all day today at work, i mean fukking absolutely in the worst mood possible. i had a splitting headache, finally gave in and took some ibuprofen (although i didnt want to) and it didnt really help too much.

once i hit the gym, everything changed.. awsome day in the gym.. i cut my cals back to roundabout 7 meals at 400 calories a meal to total 2800 calories, i figured this is a good starting point to cut with the clen . strength was UP from last week even though i had a lot less food in my stomache... awsome

DB shoulder press... warmup 2 sets, then

65x12, 65x9, 70x8, 75x6 (each hand)

front lateralDB raises

35x10, 40x10, 45x8 (each hand)

upright rows

110x12, 110x10, 110x10

side lateral raises on nautis machine (first time i used this, usually ill use dumbells but i felt like switching it up)

3 sets, cant remember what the poundage was (i know i know, bad lol)

DB shrugs

85x12, 90x11, 90x11, 95x8 (each hand)


then did 2 warmup and 6 working sets for abs, and 20 mins of cardio at 65/70% Max HR

gooooooood day, feel awsome after the gym, no thanks to my shitty job

----------


## Darksyde

keep it up man, running these things isnt always fun and games it gets to be a chore, just keep a positive attitude as you finish it out though!

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

> keep it up man, running these things isnt always fun and games it gets to be a chore, just keep a positive attitude as you finish it out though!


yea i know what you mean... i think the clen is giving me these horrible headaches ive been having. well, at least im starting to think its legit so thats good at least.

gym was ok today, about the same as last week for bi's and tri's, too tired to list #'s...

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

3rd dose of clen , bump up to 80mcg's, just got on the scale, says 218, down about 4 pounds in 2 days, its gotta be all water weight... ill keep an eye on it though, if i start to lose "too" fast ill up the cals a bit

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

decent leg day, not the best ive ever had, still good though... nearly fainted doing cardio right after my leg workout, sweating like a monster prob from the clen ..

squats

warmup 135x12, 135x12

265x12, 275x9, 295x7, 315x6

leg curl

210x12, 230x10, 250x9

leg extention

250x10, 270x9, 305x7 (whole stack whooo)

calf extentions on horizontal machine

250x15, 250x14, 270x11, 290x9

leg press

6 plates each side x 12, 6 plates and 2 25 plates x 9, 7 plates each side x 6

cardio 20 mins 70% mhr ( i was going a lot slower than normal and my heart rate was still higher then normal)

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

just got back from down the shore, ate like absolute crap the entire time, i feel like shit because of it.. too bad i cant get in the gym and back on track because i did a shot in my bicep and i cant fukking move it. i was in horrible pain from it yesterday, couldnt even enjoy my time at the beach, i took 4 advil and it helped some, but i still cant move it. that pretty much eliminates every workout i can do. this sucks. i dont know what to do, im guess im gonna miss a few days, maybe ill just hit up some cardio until then...

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

things not going too well, my bicep is still fukked up, I hit up the gym yesterday anyway just to do legs and some cardio, somehow I was finishing with leg presses and on the first set I felt an enormous amount of pressure in my bicep when I was in the middle of the set. so now it's even more soar. fukkin great... maybe I should stay outta the gym for a bit but I'm too stubborn... I'm gonna go and do whatever I can today, I'll be taking it easy though

----------


## Darksyde

why are you shooting biceps man? just curious as i never had the balls to do it, seemed like it would hurt too much lol! i have only run prop once and i did 100mg eod rotating around glutes and quads only.

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

well first let me say NEVER AGAIN lol... but i dunno, i didnt think itd be that bad, im shooting ED so it gets hard to find a muscle thats not soar from a workout and one that you dont have to workout for a while, i thought i was safe with my bicep because it would be a week before id train it again... it didnt hurt at all to do, its just the next day (and still) that its killing me. but trust me, your lucky you havent yet, at least for me.... BAAAAD idea.. nothing like taking a bunch of days off right at the end of your cycle!

----------


## Lightsout2184

note to self dont inject in my bicep. man that sucks hopefully u are 100 percent soon. how is that clen coming?

----------


## bluesman

I am getting no headaches off of clen bro... Check your fluid levels. Most headaches are dehydration.

You should really consider keeping your shots in the biggest muscle bellies you got. Glutes, quads, delts, etc. Unless you got 21 inch guns, stick to your big stuff. Just my opinion here.

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

> note to self dont inject in my bicep. man that sucks hopefully u are 100 percent soon. how is that clen coming?


yea, trust me man, stay faaaar away from injecting bi's... 

the clen seems to he working, I'm down to 216 and I can notice a little change in the mirror, so things are going good so far. I don't get the shakes or get all hyper though, I never "felt" ephedra either so I'm not suprised. I have a high tolerance for stims.. I get headaches though, but they've been getting easier to handle thankfully.

I skipped the gym yesterday hoping a recovery day would do some good for my bicep, but it's still f'd up.. I'm gonna go today and just hit up some machines so if I can't handle the weight hopefully I don't hurt myself.. wish me luck lol

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

> I am getting no headaches off of clen bro... Check your fluid levels. Most headaches are dehydration.
> 
> You should really consider keeping your shots in the biggest muscle bellies you got. Glutes, quads, delts, etc. Unless you got 21 inch guns, stick to your big stuff. Just my opinion here.


not so easy when your shooting ED, but I'm staying away from biceps from now on... idk I read headaches on clen are pretty common, I'm plenty hydrated, I drink well over a gallon of water a day so I don't think that's what's causing it. but theyre getting to be not so bad anyway so I'll just ride it out

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

so i managed to have a decent workout today, i did chest, shoulders, and tri's.. im gonna do back, traps, biceps tomorrow if i can, just to get everything in for the week... a little cramped up working almost everything in 2 days, but i cant take these days off... f that. arm getting better

----------


## Lightsout2184

good to hear buddy ur back on track

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

> good to hear buddy ur back on track


yea, not 100% yet but getting there. 

did back, traps, bi's today.. took it easy for the most part, still not a bad workout though, plenty of energy just some pain from my bicep.

so ive been screwed out of my last bottle of prop. apparently my guy was arrested down the shore with it on him and some pills etc... so there that goes.. and i know i know, have everything before you start, but for those whove been following, you know i never planned on ending with prop, so when i decided to, i could only get 1 bottle at a time. i figured that worse comes to worse, i stop my cycle early no harm done if for some reason i couldnt get the last one. well that aint happenin now. i would have to start my PCT with my arm fukked up and fuuuuuuuukkkkk that. so i have some cyp left, my only choice is to use that, which im gonna finish off my 600mgs that i have and shoot it today, tomorrow, and sunday. 

reason being that i was reading a lot into switching esters and this method is kind of like frontloading the test so i dont have a drop in blood plasma levels and it stays the most even as possible, because ive been doing 525 a week of prop, thatll be 600 for the cyp which is about the same because of the ester weight, and by shooting it close together like that its supposed to help out the blood levels... im gonna do the 3 shots, then wait 18 days and start PCT. i really wish i didnt have to do it like this, but i have no choice.

anybody that can help me out here chime in please... i already did a 200mg shot of cyp today, but if anyones got any suggestions to help me out, im all ears...

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

had to skip chest on sunday b/c i was still soar from working it on thursday, so did chest/abs today, great workout.. tons of energy, arm almost fully recovered, i was really in to it, pumped up the whole time. 

i adjusted my diet and im doing cardio 5x a week, but so far the clen def seems to be doing its job pretty well... nothing too dramatic, but i can see decent results so im happy so far.

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

sittin at 211 this morning, tomorrow night ill start dosing keto for beta upregulation.. my clen /cutting diet is going pretty good so far. 

i was pretty pumped to go to the gym today, after my 2nd set of deadlifts and for the rest of my workout i was sweating bullets... i was completely drenched by the time i left, it looked like i jumped into a pool with my clothes on... i def sweat a hell of a lot on clen, i dont mind at all though, makes me feel like im working hard. workout was good, strength was about the same as last week, a little crappy with the deads mostly b/c of me pouring sweat the whole time, i couldnt get a good grip on the bar. everything else was pretty good though.

sides: one pimple on my chest, one on my rear delt

----------


## ciptech

been following your thread mate. keep up the good work.

----------


## bluesman

"i couldnt get a good grip on the bar."

Chalk up bro!

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

> been following your thread mate. keep up the good work.


thanks glad your following




> "i couldnt get a good grip on the bar."
> 
> Chalk up bro!


yea oh well theres always next week no big deal..


workout good today, didnt run out of energy until the last 5 minutes on the elliptical, had to push through it. felt good though. everything still going well

----------


## bluesman

> yea oh well theres always next week no big deal..


No, I meant "Chalk up" literally, as in, put lots of chalk on your hands... I am sure your intensity is in the right place.. Unless that is what your response was indicating.. Sorry, I am just sitting here waiting for a typhoon to blow over, going numb with boredom...

----------


## Navy-boi-kai

ive been reading you and batmans 360's post your guys are doing great.

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

> No, I meant "Chalk up" literally, as in, put lots of chalk on your hands... I am sure your intensity is in the right place.. Unless that is what your response was indicating.. Sorry, I am just sitting here waiting for a typhoon to blow over, going numb with boredom...


no I knew what u meant lol, if I keep having the same problem I'll grab some chalk I'm sure it'll help




> ive been reading you and batmans 360's post your guys are doing great.


thanks man keep following

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

so my squats sucked today, ive been starting with 275 for 12 reps for a while now, and my last set being 315 for 6/8 so i loaded up today and was only able to get 8 wit 275, and a shitty 8 it was... then 6, then i dropped the weight to 2 more sets of 225x10... everything else was pretty much where ive been at, mayb a little drop in strength overall... maybe im losing weight too fast with the clen ? i dont know, ill keep a close eye on it..

sides- a few pimples... one on my tri, and 2 patches of 3/4 on my traps, theyre all really small though, hardly noticable so no big deal

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

i decided to extend my cycle for a little, i want to be able to be on cycle for a little longer alongside the clen so i can cut up some more before i get to PCT. so my cycle is going to be 14 weeks plus the 18 days wait time for cyp to get on PCT so about 16 weeks total... i was thinking about getting HCG , i might throw it in, thoughts anyone?

----------


## Navy-boi-kai

whats your wieght now?

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

> whats your wieght now?


I'm at 209 1/2 as of this morning, cutting out water/BF with clen , working pretty good

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

finally got an app on my iphone so i can time taking pictures so out of boredom heres some better progress pics, starting to see a lot less bloat and my gut/sides are def looking better

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

and btw in those pics im at 209, anyone got a BF estimate for me?

----------


## uncgboro

16-18% would be my guess. I take BF% everyday where i train clients, but its hard to guess without using calipers.

Nice before and after pics. Good job!

----------


## Lightsout2184

looking good man. has been a long journey and have enjoyed ur log. keep it up

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

> 16-18% would be my guess. I take BF% everyday where i train clients, but its hard to guess without using calipers.
> 
> Nice before and after pics. Good job!





> looking good man. has been a long journey and have enjoyed ur log. keep it up


thanks guys. still have a little left to go so hopefully I can drop a few more pounds. uncgboro u really think 16-18? I was thinkin mayb 14/15.. well I was hoping it was around there lol

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

ok so I'm fukking retarded... I've been taking 280mcgs of clen thinking it was 140... how I managed to be this dumb, I wish I could answer that... no wonder my bottle is almost out... I can't believe ive been on this much this long, I don't feel any I'll effects at all... I'm gonna drop it to 140 obviously, I really hope my heart doesn't explode

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

i ordered some more clen from another source that should be coming in soon, i got pills this time instead of liquid, i havent even dropped the clen dose down from 280 b/c i dont think its anywhere near that much, lions clen is seriously underdosed for sure... when i get the pills in ill make a better comparison and see how different they effect me.

workout good today, ive been really hitting the cardio hard, 45 mins a day 5 days a week, im gonna start 6 days a week now. did my last shot, so in 18 days im starting PCT. i ordered HCG along with the clen but i dont know how long its gonna take to get to my house so i might not be able to use it. i wish i found a source for it earlier than this, but oh well.

and a side note, on the first page i put my stats and said i was 5'11 but i just measured myself and im about 5'10 maybe a hair over it, ive always thought i was 5'11... pretty big shock to me

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

havent been updating everyday anymore, theres not really much going on, working hard still, just did 45mins of cardio after my back workout

i figured id post this though as im pretty psyched. i hit a PR on deads today even though ive been cutting, my strength is going up! 335x6 was my last of 4 sets, the last time i did 335 i only was able to get 3/4 i cant remember, either way def big improvement

----------


## Lightsout2184

yeah lions clen sucks. keep us posted bro

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

ahh finally i got my clen in, its supposed to be pharma grade and theyre pills, so tomorrow ill let you guys know how much of a difference they make

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

PCT starts today, skipped the gym since i have off tomorrow and saturday, i usually dont go saturdays, but since i have off i have a nice 3 day weekend to dedicate part of my day to rippin it up in the gym... havent taken my nolva/clomid yet, gonna wait till right before bed... im gonna start at 40 for the nolva and 100 for the clomid, i think i could get away with a smaller dose, but just to be safe i wanna keep it up there cause i have a feeling the research chems are underdosed. ill throw some pics up at some point, maybe not till the end of PCT, but as of right now i dont look too different then the last pics i put up... did lose a few more pounds of fat though.

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

PCT is going suprisingly well so far.. I'm on 40mg nolva 100mg clomid, so far no noticable sides from them and no loss of strength... actually I hit a few PRs on pct so far so I'd say it's going great

----------


## gogetteratl

I can tell your back and shoulders have really swollen!! Are you maintaining your weight? Have you changed your calorie consumption?

----------


## jkproperties

looking really good.
Great results man
Well done

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

thanks guys.. been a while but I figured I'd update, I finished PCT and cut down to 204, and actually gained strength (not TOO much) but overall everything went great! i want to get bloodwork done sometime to see how everythings standing, so If I end up doing that I'll post it. I can't post an ending pic b/c my comp is fukked and I'm on my iPhone.. I do have one final after PCT pic I'll try to get it posted if I fix my comp sometime soon.

----------


## jkproperties

still waiting for your pic man...

----------


## mperk

Damn, bro you are lookin good - hope you continue to improve! I'd say you are more like 14-15% - you look leaner than me and I've recently been pinched by calipers and dunked in a tank - 14.9% and 15.7%(Tank BF)

Keep it goin, dude! and get that damn marijuana leaf off your dresser - what if your mom sees those pics?

----------


## tastesblue

What is your height Hunter?

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

> Damn, bro you are lookin good - hope you continue to improve! I'd say you are more like 14-15% - you look leaner than me and I've recently been pinched by calipers and dunked in a tank - 14.9% and 15.7%(Tank BF)
> 
> Keep it goin, dude! and get that damn marijuana leaf off your dresser - what if your mom sees those pics?


hahaha dammit i didnt think anyone would notice that... my mom actually doesnt care at all so i think im straight.. but yea thanks man i hope your right about my bf%, still gotta get it down more though.. im workin on it 



> What is your height Hunter?


i always thought i was 5'11 but i measured myself recently and i came up with 5'10 so its one of those lol




> still waiting for your pic man...


my computers fukked up otherwise id post some pics, im running it in safe mode and it wont accept anything i plug into the usb port so i cant put up pics sorry... but honestly the last pics i put up, theres not much of a difference of how i look now, im just about the same

----------


## brandon Marshik

So i am a first timer i am just wondering how to start my cycle and what i all need to take to eliminate the side effects. Also does the stuff actually work.

----------


## PistolPete33

> So i am a first timer i am just wondering how to start my cycle and what i all need to take to eliminate the side effects. Also does the stuff actually work.


You better do a LOT of research before you do ANYTHING. Read all the stickies on here esp. the ones for Newbies. Ask a lot of questions and make sure you are over 25 years old or don't even consider this.

----------


## mperk

> You better do a LOT of research before you do ANYTHING. Read all the stickies on here esp. the ones for Newbies. Ask a lot of questions and make sure you are over 25 years old or don't even consider this.


^^^^^ oh yeah - x 2 Pete speaks the truth!

hey hunter - where's them dam pics! - You gotta shave your neck this time too bro....LOL j/k

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

hey guys i started a new cycle and a new log so check it out here 

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=402037

in the first post i used the latest pics from this thread b/c i couldnt get any new ones like i was saying but i realized i could still get pics up so theres one pic i took a few days ago in one of the last posts in the log... and dont worry about all the turmoil in the beginning of the log lol... i hope this cycle turns out as good as my first

----------

